# [Resuelto] Lavadora Haier falla bomba de desagüe.



## Servitesla5000 (Ene 25, 2021)

Buenas, saludos, tengo problemas con una tarjeta de lavadora Haier, el problema está en que no activa la bomba de desagüe, se midió salida del triac sin carga (bomba) y hay voltaje 110 V, pero cuando conecto la bomba el voltage se cae y por ende no activa la bomba, nota: ya se cambió el triac y sigue igual. Alguna sugerencia ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 25, 2021)

En el gate, o en el optodiac está el voltaje como corresponde?
Puede que sea algun conector tambien.
Fotos de ambos lado de la placa


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 25, 2021)

Servitesla5000 dijo:


> hay voltaje 110v, pero cuando conecto la bomba el voltage se cae y por ende no activa la bomba, nota: ya se cambió el triac y sigue igual. Alguna sugerencia ???



¿ Se probo que el otro terminal de la bomba tenga neutro, osea que vaya a una conexión firme y no este suelta/mal apretada/corroída/etc ?


----------



## Servitesla5000 (Ene 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes gracias por responder, les comento que en Gate si hay presencia de voltaje y en la salida  pero cuando conecto la bomba se cae la salida pero se mantiene el voltaje en gate


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2021)

La bomba sola , anda ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 25, 2021)

Conecta una lampara incandescente en la salida y mide.
Tambien lo que dice 2ME


----------



## Servitesla5000 (Ene 25, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La bomba sola , anda ?


Si la conecto fuera de la placa si, pero si la conecto no anda, pensé que era el triac lo cambie y sigue igual

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 25, 2021



DJ T3 dijo:


> Conecta una lampara incandescente en la salida y mide.
> Tambien lo que dice 2ME


Con el bombillo tampoco prende no sé si será un resistencia o un condensador que esté en el círcuito del triac


----------



## J2C (Ene 25, 2021)

El bombillo que usas es de Led, Bajo consumo o de los antiguos a filamento?

Por que si es de los antiguos a filamento podrías usarlo como lámpara de pruebas y conectarlo en serie a la bomba hacia un polo y el otro de la linea de alterna, En uno de los dos casos el bombillo debería encender algo y si en ningún caso enciende deberás revisar la continuidad del cableado de la bomba hacia la plaqueta y hacia el otro lado que seguramente esta cortado/corroído/oxidado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Servitesla5000 (Ene 25, 2021)

De fil*amento*



J2C dijo:


> El bombillo que usas es de Led, Bajo consumo o de los antiguos a filamento?
> 
> Por que si es de los antiguos a filamento podrías usarlo como lámpara de pruebas y conectarlo en serie a la bomba hacia un polo y el otro de la linea de alterna, En uno de los dos casos el bombillo debería encender algo y si en ningún caso enciende deberás revisar la continuidad del cableado de la bomba hacia la plaqueta y hacia el otro lado que seguramente esta cortado/corroído/oxidado.
> 
> Saludos, Juan


----------



## J2C (Ene 25, 2021)

Pues realiza estas dos pruebas con mucho cuidado ya que deberás energizar la lavadora y 110VCA son letales:



> J2C dijo:
> ....
> Por que si es de los antiguos a filamento podrías usarlo como lámpara de pruebas y conectarlo en serie a la bomba hacia un polo y el otro de la linea de alterna, En uno de los dos casos el bombillo debería encender algo y si en ningún caso enciende deberás revisar la continuidad del cableado de la bomba hacia la plaqueta y hacia el otro lado que seguramente esta cortado/corroído/oxidado.
> 
> Saludos, Juan



Si estas en Barcelona allí casi son las 03 AM, pues hazlo mañana durante el día para mayor seguridad tuya.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 25, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Fotos de ambos lado de la placa


Te pedi 👆


----------



## Servitesla5000 (Ene 25, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te pedi 👆


----------



## Servitesla5000 (Ene 26, 2021)

Buen día muchachos mil gracias por su ayuda, les comento que ya resolví el problema, encontré el componente dañado, era una resistencia smd 221=220 ohmios, dicha resistencia está en serie con A1 del triac, al medirla el valor daba muy alto, la cambie y listo adjunto foto

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 26, 2021

A todos muchísimas gracias por su ayuda un saludo desde Venezuela


----------

